# It's Sunday what's schwinns did we find this week? Weekley thread...



## vintage2wheel (Nov 25, 2012)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week. 

A very good Freind sent me a very cool and rare badge for the collection. 



Post some pics and show us what you got...


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow Shaun, you're really amassing a nice head badge collection.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Lawrence I'm to deep to stop now. Lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2012)

*1946 Autocycle Deluxe*

Got this from a fellow CABEr. It was waiting on me when I got home from my holiday trip and I put it together last night as I watched Notre Dame prepare for a National Championship. The ND DD works great but low gear is a real calf builder! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 25, 2012)

I got this cool handlebar piece





And this Mead Champion Ac


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 25, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> I got this cool handlebar piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice score


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 25, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Got this from a fellow CABEr. It was waiting on me when I got home from my holiday trip and I put it together last night as I watched Notre Dame prepare for a National Championship. The ND DD works great but low gear is a real calf builder! V/r Shawn




Killer lookin bike bud. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mruiz (Nov 25, 2012)

*Zap*

There is a new saying around my neck of the woods,       !Things are drying up!
 Mitch


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 25, 2012)

What woods?  Where do you live?


----------



## Russ Wiggins (Nov 25, 2012)

*46*



freqman1 said:


> got this from a fellow caber. It was waiting on me when i got home from my holiday trip and i put it together last night as i watched notre dame prepare for a national championship. The nd dd works great but low gear is a real calf builder! V/r shawn




wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 25, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> I got this cool handlebar piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...




green would you sell the ranger? I was talking with the guy on buying it and really wanted it.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2012)

Found a not so exciting Schwinn Continental in super clean shape


----------



## oskisan (Nov 25, 2012)

*Lucky dog...*

So you are the one who picked the Mead up from Chris... I was also trying to pick this up from him... Great score man!!
Congrats,

Ken




Greens07 said:


> I got this cool handlebar piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought one of my old bikes back this past weekend. I found it originally on a farm near the great lakes about 5 years ago.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 26, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I bought one of my old bikes back this past weekend. I found it originally on a farm near the great lakes about 5 years ago.




looks good mark I cant wait to get the other one

good to see it back


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I bought one of my old bikes back this past weekend. I found it originally on a farm near the great lakes about 5 years ago.




So, I guess this means that the Copake bike is fair game?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 26, 2012)

*Schwinn*

Got this last night!  




Serial # 62508.

This is the head badge that came with it .






I don't know if this head badge is correct for this model .
The tires are " Mansfield  Champion " ( U.S.A )  .


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 26, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> So, I guess this means that the Copake bike is fair game?




Absolutely


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 26, 2012)

Stand down on the blue Schwinn.......!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds like a bidding war is brewing


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Stand down on the blue Schwinn.......!




Dang I was kinda hoping that one might slip under the radar! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, it's a nice one, but it sounds like Trudy has her eyes set on it.
It's nice to know that a lady appreciates the beauty of a cobalt blue prewar Schwinn the way I do.
When I showed my wife the Elgin Skylark, her only comment was, "It looks kind of rusty!"  I just told her that rust is good, it means it's original.


----------



## wtjohnson12 (Dec 1, 2012)

*home loans Texas*

I think yes. If i am so late ... after all we love schwinns .. thank you.


----------

